# criminal record check?



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi, 
Does anyone know if IVF clinics do a criminal record check?

Thanks,
JulieA


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

We didn't have a criminal record check.

We had to get GP to complete forms...although saying that, my DP hadn't seen a GP since he was about 10 so had to register with mine...and then the GP wouldn't complete his form cos he didn't know him & his medical records were pretty much nothing !!!  Our consultant wasn't concerned though & in end DP only had to complete a Child Welfare form.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi JulieA 

We are at the Liverpool Womens & they did a criminal check on both of us.
I was really worried because DH was arrested many years ago (young boy about town, too much alcohol etc) because of this we had to see the counsellor before we could begin our treatment. I thought it would put us back by months but it was a very informal chat & we got the go ahead tx the same day.

I also know of a lady whose husband was actually convicted & spent some time in prison but after the counselling session they too got the go ahead.

Its recognised that people make mistakes in life & I think as long as its not serious & happened some time ago everything will be OK.

Jane


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

This is the first I've heard of a clinic doing a CRB on potential patients at your clinic Jane.  As far as I am aware the HFEA does not require a CRB for patients having IVF but there is the Welfare of the Child form that Natasha has mentioned.  

It does seem that the Welfare of the Child form varies from clinic to clinic.  Ours at Hammersmith involved a medical questionnaire that we filled out and then gave to our GP who gave a very brief medical history and that was it.  

I personally think the Welfare of the Child form and Jane's clinic asking for CRB check is discrimintory.  We have a diagnosable illness and I don't know of any other illness that requires proof of good character before treatment.  

It's just another thing to do.  Find out what your clinic requires.

Good luck,
Almamay


----------



## Jane-K (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi AlmaMay 

I was surprised too & the counsellor actually asked my husband what his probation officer was called & for a contact number but as it was nearly 15 years ago he couldn't remember!!
She went out to seek advice, leaving me & DH in a right old panic but then came back in & said OK just ring in on your next period.

It makes me mad that because i need help to get pregnant we have to jump through hoops that others who can conceive without help never have to face 

Janexx


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Jane,

It's this cookie cutter one size fits all approach that drives me crazy.  

What happened to you and your DH with the counsellor is shocking.  I have to count on my fingers to figure out what year it was 15 years ago, how can anybody possibly remember details like that?  No wonder you are mad.  

I read in your signature what a very painful journey you and DH have been on.     I hope the rest of your infertility journey is a short one and you get a BFP on 14 April.

All the best,
Almamay


----------

